# best way to lose an MMA fight?



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 8, 2013)

Ask for a time out. While the ref and your opponent are confused, jump over the Fence and run home. 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/10/7/4814312/video-mma-fighter-gives-up-jumps-fence-and-runs


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 8, 2013)

Funny.

So sports=football around here? Ewww...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 8, 2013)

Everyone knows football isn't a sport. It's probably just a joke or something.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 8, 2013)

Like the pro raslin' that is rebranding itself has ultimate fighting?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 8, 2013)

Dana should sign that dood.  Like, some doods are all about their entrances.  This dood totally has one of the best exits, though.  Maybe not Forrest Griffin good but his timing is definitely better.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 8, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Dana should sign that dood.  Like, some doods are all about their entrances.  This dood totally has one of the best exits, though.  Maybe not Forrest Griffin good but his timing is definitely better.




I think this guy took Forrest's exit strategy and fixed the timing, as you pointed out, and was able to confuse everyone. Dana may not be able to sign him. This guy may just call for a time out during the contract signing and run off.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 9, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I think this guy took Forrest's exit strategy and fixed the timing, as you pointed out, and was able to confuse everyone. Dana may not be able to sign him. This guy may just call for a time out during the contract signing and run off.




True.  That, though, only makes him a bigger get.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe they'll come up with a new fight bonus: best escape.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 9, 2013)

Or maybe 'Biggest Hops'.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 9, 2013)

That could work. The real question is, would the guy stay long enough to get the check, our hop over Dana and run off?

By the way, did you see that Jones vs Texiera has been taken off of the super bowl weekend PPV? Apparently it was never actually a fine deal.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 9, 2013)

Lame.  What's the card look like?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 9, 2013)

They moved the Mir vs Overeem fight to it. Supposedly the Nevada commission decided Mir needed, or would benefit from, more time of after being knocked out by The War Master. For some reason they didn't care about Overeem getting knocked out far worse in his previous fight.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 10, 2013)

That's cuz nobody cares about Reem.  You see the fights last night?  Terrible until the last two.  Shields actually looked good.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 10, 2013)

No, I missed the fights last night. I wanted to see the Shields vs Maia fight. Totally forgot it was last night. I'm going to have to find it online. So did Shields win?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 10, 2013)

Yup.  Split decision.  What I saw, though, was him owning Maia on the ground for the most part.  His wrestling beat Maia's BJJ.  Maia owned him standing, though, which says something about how far he's come.  That fight was one of the two that was any good at all.  The rest featured overweight and gassed fighters.  Terrible.  Shields/Maia and Kim/Silva, though, were awesome.  Kim/Silva was actually what I'd consider epic.  Peep that one if you can find it.  Spectacular finish.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 10, 2013)

I haven't been able to find the full Shields vs Maia fight video. The UFC has been doing a pretty good job going after sites that have the videos. I saw some of the highlights of the fight. Looked decent enough.  Want Hamil fighting Silva also? I wish Hamil had stayed retired. He took a lot of damage his first go-around. He should have just focused on training other guys.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 11, 2013)

Hamil was there ... I wouldn't say he fought.  It was ugly and Thiago came in way, way heavy, too.  At least Hamil got some extra cash for the beating he took.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 11, 2013)

Sounds like I didn't miss much by not watching that card. I saw a bit more of the Shields vs Maia fight. Shields did better that he has done in a while, but honestly, I still want impressed with his performance. He still has no chance against GSP. If Hendrix beats GSP, I don't see Shields being able to stay awake if he gets into a stand-up fight with Hendrix. 

You can really see the difference in the level of competition between the UFC and Strike Force. Shields came in with this huge reputation and he hasn't done much. 

Which reminds me, how well do you think Teixiera will do against Jones? Gufsaffson did pretty good against Jones. He did much better than anyone thought.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, Shields was better than he has been but still not terribly impressive - although Maia has been really good lately.  Overall that card totally sucked but the Kim/Silva fight was awesome.  Find it!  Find in nao!  :excited:

I dunno about Texiera cuz I haven't seen him much.  I don't really give anyone much of a chance against Jones although after seeing the pic of him in the hospital it's definitely been shown that he's beatable.  dood was straight messed up.  Looked like one of RH's ladies cannonballed onto his face.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 11, 2013)

I think part of the reason that Gufstafson did so well against Jones was that early on homes hurt his foot. Apparently Gufstafson checked Jones' kicks, and in one of those checks homes broke his foot or hurt it pretty bad. He wasn't able to go for the takedown because of it. His movement was also hampered. 

I've seen a few of Teixiera's fights. He hits hard, but I haven't seen him check kicks. I don't know why more people don't check kicks. I read some MMA article written by this dude that does some pretty awesome analysis of fighters and techniques. He linked a video of some high level kickboxer breaking his foot in a checked kick. Off a high level kick boxer can get stupid like that, an MMS guy can as well. 

Teixiera has some good power, but he doesn't seem to have any great technique or fight plan other than "hit them had."


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, that won't do it when it comes to Jones.  Remember that dood what snapped his leg in half when another dood checked his leg kick?   It makes you wonder why guys don't train to check.  Like, Hamil totally didn't check any kicks and if the fight went another round he'd have been TKOd from another three or so.  Messed up.  Like, check 'em right from the start, yanno?  doods don't start to check until it hurts and by then it's over.

Still postin' from the phone I see.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, u had to order the Price that connects to the MacBook's hard. It should be getting here soon. I need to get some of the files off of it before I turn it over to get fixed. 

In any case, you didn't tell me about this. 



http://msn.foxsports.com/ufc/story/palhares-receives-lifetime-ufc-ban-101013


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 14, 2013)

Meh, I didn't see it.  When I finally did I didn't see any reason for the ban.  I think he'll be back.

U see that last TUF fight?  It was awesome.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, first time I saw the video I didn't think it was ban worthy, but after watching it again, yeah, that guy has some very bad intentions. Pierce was tapping furiously, and Palhares wasn't letting go. He was actually still trying to crank in the submission. Even when the referee Jumped in, Palhares was trying to tear Pierce's leg off and cranking that submission. 

Has it been a one time thing, yeah, I could believe that he was in the moment and just let go a little late, but this is something that Palhares has been doing for a while now. I believe this is the second time in the UFC he does this. He has also done it in other promotions, and he has done it in straight jujitsu competitions. 

Once? Okay, it could have been a mistake. Twice? He should have known better, but okay, maybe it was an unintentional mistake. Several times, over several years, in several promotions, across sports? Yeah, homie has a problem that could end up ruining someone's health and end their career. 

Palhares deserved to have his contract terminated. He didn't actually get a lifetime ban, its just shoddy reporting. Unfortunately for him other promotions are hesitant to sign him. Even Bellator said they weren't going to sign him because of his continued disregard for the rules and penchant for hurting fighter. 

No, I didn't see the last TUF fight. I haven't watched this season. I've wanted to, but I always miss it. My morning trend to be pretty free, but after 3:00, I have to start pretending to be a productive member of society.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, first time I saw the video I didn't think it was ban worthy, but after watching it again, yeah, that guy has some very bad intentions. Pierce was tapping furiously, and Palhares wasn't letting go. He was actually still trying to crank in the submission. Even when the referee Jumped in, Palhares was trying to tear Pierce's leg off and cranking that submission. 

Has it been a one time thing, yeah, I could believe that he was in the moment and just let go a little late, but this is something that Palhares has been doing for a while now. I believe this is the second time in the UFC he does this. He has also done it in other promotions, and he has done it in straight jujitsu competitions. 

Once? Okay, it could have been a mistake. Twice? He should have known better, but okay, maybe it was an unintentional mistake. Several times, over several years, in several promotions, across sports? Yeah, homie has a problem that could end up ruining someone's health and end their career. 

Palhares deserved to have his contract terminated. He didn't actually get a lifetime ban, its just shoddy reporting. Unfortunately for him other promotions are hesitant to sign him. Even Bellator said they weren't going to sign him because of his continued disregard for the rules and penchant for hurting fighter. 

No, I didn't see the last TUF fight. I haven't watched this season. I've wanted to, but I always miss it. My morning trend to be pretty free, but after 3:00, I have to start pretending to be a productive member of society.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmm ... I guess the firing makes sense in light of all that.  It's a shame you haven't been able to see this season cuz it's actually really good so far.  The house 'drama' isn't as annoying as usual and RR genuinely hates Tate which makes for some good stuff.  The fights have all been good except for one and the last fight was one of the best I've ever seen period - let alone on TUF.

EDIT: Guess what I found!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 15, 2013)

When do they give it. I haven't been able to watch it in such s long time, I don't even know when it comes on or what channel is on.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 15, 2013)

It's on Wed at 10pm on Fox Sports 1 - one of the two new Fox networks.  U peep that fight I linked?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 15, 2013)

Damn, FS1 is one of the channels I don't get in my current channel line-up.I get FXx, but not FS1, and to be honest, it isn't worth the hassle to get it. I have direct tv, and it blows. They want me to get a bunch of other channels that and pay a but more for it. It just isn't worth it for one channel. I barely watch most of the channels that I get now. I'm nut interested in any of the other channels that come with the package that includes FS1. 

I think it was John McCain that wanted to pass some law that forced cable providers to allow consumers to pay for the channels they want and not pay for the channels they don't want. Unfortunately, the rest of congress has been bought off or are too weak willed to do anything useful. 

I just saw the fight you linked. That was a pretty good fight. Girlie in green has some pretty good clinch work. I think her best moments were when she got the other girl in the clinch and threw some really nasty knees. She also has a pretty good reach advantage, but unfortunately, she isn't Jon Jones our know how to properly use her reach. I guess that's what happens when you get stuck with Rousy, who Only knows how to rush in close and go for the armbar.

The girlie in blue has some good stand up. She lost the first round, but it was close. She blew out the second round. Girl in green didn't stand a chance. The third round was mostly blue-girl's, but at the end green-girl made a decent attempt. 

So they put all the TUF fights on YouTube? I may just go ahead and watch it there.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 15, 2013)

Damn, FS1 is one of the channels I don't get in my current channel line-up.I get FXx, but not FS1, and to be honest, it isn't worth the hassle to get it. I have direct tv, and it blows. They want me to get a bunch of other channels that and pay a but more for it. It just isn't worth it for one channel. I barely watch most of the channels that I get now. I'm nut interested in any of the other channels that come with the package that includes FS1. 

I think it was John McCain that wanted to pass some law that forced cable providers to allow consumers to pay for the channels they want and not pay for the channels they don't want. Unfortunately, the rest of congress has been bought off or are too weak willed to do anything useful. 

I just saw the fight you linked. That was a pretty good fight. Girlie in green has some pretty good clinch work. I think her best moments were when she got the other girl in the clinch and threw some really nasty knees. She also has a pretty good reach advantage, but unfortunately, she isn't Jon Jones our know how to properly use her reach. I guess that's what happens when you get stuck with Rousy, who Only knows how to rush in close and go for the armbar.

The girlie in blue has some good stand up. She lost the first round, but it was close. She blew out the second round. Girl in green didn't stand a chance. The third round was mostly blue-girl's, but at the end green-girl made a decent attempt. 

So they put all the TUF fights on YouTube? I may just go ahead and watch it there.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't know if they do or not but I don't see why they wouldn't if that one's up there, yanno?  And yeah, green girl (who is a former model I guess) doesn't know how to use her reach.  She's pretty raw still but she's obviously got the skills - and the chin.  She took shots that would have KOd half the 135 guys I think.  Blue girl would have won after the second had she not had the UFC jitters in the first round.  Took her forever to get going.  I think green girl will get to fight on the finale card thanks to this fight, though.  She's a beast.  Great clinch and she's so tall throwing huge knees is easy for her and poses less of a risk of getting taken down, too.  Blue girl can _hit _though.  Dizzam.

And yeah, it's totes lame to have to order a package for one channel.  FS1 is totes not worth the extra money either.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 17, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I don't know if they do or not but I don't see why they wouldn't if that one's up there, yanno?



Yeah, I figured if you were able to find that one, I should be able to find the other fights as well. 







> And yeah, green girl (who is a former model I guess) doesn't know how to use her reach.  She's pretty raw still but she's obviously got the skills - and the chin.  She took shots that would have KOd half the 135 guys I think.



Yeah, I was thinking she looked pretty good in her pre-fight stats pic. She didn't look good after the fight. She definitely took some vicious hits. She has awesome knees, though. A few times when she had blue-girl in the clinch and threw those knees, I thought she was going to knock out the other girl. She puts power in them, and she pushes her opponent's head down. That's some vicious technique. With a bit of proper training, she can be a top contender. She has some pretty good reach.If she was able to use it properly and effectively, she could win some big fights. 







> Blue girl would have won after the second had she not had the UFC jitters in the first round.  Took her forever to get going.



Yeah, she definitely looked a bit timid in that first round. She came back big in the second round, though. Is she just a striker, or does she have any background in grappling? She could be a menace if she could take people down. She already has some good striking. 







> I think green girl will get to fight on the finale card thanks to this fight, though.  She's a beast.  Great clinch and she's so tall throwing huge knees is easy for her and poses less of a risk of getting taken down, too.  Blue girl can _hit _though.  Dizzam.



Yeah, those two should get to fight on the final card. They put on a hell of a fight. The guys on the UFC 29 card could get some pointers from them. 


> And yeah, it's totes lame to have to order a package for one channel.  FS1 is totes not worth the extra money either.



Yup, totally. Not worth the money. I mean, it really isn't much more than what I pay now, but even I probably wouldn't have time to watch most of the TUF shows. I may catch a UFC fight night card every once in a while, but even then, those cards aren't always good. I'd rather just go to the sports bar down the street and catch the PPVs.

By the way, Cain vs JDS III is this saturday, right? That should be an awesome fight. I think Cain is still going to take it. As long as JDS doesn't pop Cain with one of those ear-punches, I see Cain basically doing the same thing he did in their last fight. 

JDS looked pretty good in his last fight againts Hunt, but he was doing the same thing he always does: throw punches and try and moving in and out. Hunt was able to get him with a few good punches of his own. I think Hunt would have done better if he hadn't broken his toes and been sick during that fight. JDS looked as if he was getting tired, and as much as I like Hunt, even a healthy Hunt can't keep the pace that Cain keeps. JDS better have worked on his cardio because you know Cain always does. 

I also read an interview with JDS where he says that he always trains his boxing for like the first half of his training camp. He should have worked on takedown defense. He was able to defend a good amount of takedowns last time, but Cain still took him down a lot. Then again, Cain did out-box JDS, so maybe JDS think he needs to train more in boxing to keep up with Cain.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, the green girl is kinda hawt but uber, uber deadly.  A little more training on how to use that reach and she could be the Jon Jones of the women's 135 division.  She's got sick power and excellent technique.  That other girl, though ... damn.  I mean, she put a real ass whoopin on a real fighter.  I thought this Juliana chick from the first fight had the best power (she beat Shayna Basler) but blue chick has her beat.  Those punches looked sick - and she knows how to move, too.  I thought she was a wrestler, too, but I can't remember.  I do recall being surprised when Tate and her went over the strategy and it was be first, stay close and stay off the cage.  I though it would be more 'take her gangly ass down and pound her out'.  I mean, that's a much safer way of engaging a striker of that caliber.  Man what a clinch game!  Thing is, tall peeps tend to have an advantage on the ground, too.  Maybe greeny's got some sort of sub game, I dunno.  There were definitely points in that fight where both girls should have taken the other down to get out of huge trouble.  I'm really glad they didn't.  Epic.

I think Cain's got JDS, too.  He got surprised in the first fight and it won't happen again.  I mean, there's always the chance that that one bomb lands but I think Cain's better overall.  I think JDS will be better prepared this time, too, but I don't think it'll be enough.

So you get your comp back?  I see quotes.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 17, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah, the green girl is kinda hawt but uber, uber deadly.  A little more training on how to use that reach and she could be the Jon Jones of the women's 135 division.  She's got sick power and excellent technique.  That other girl, though ... damn.  I mean, she put a real ass whoopin on a real fighter.  I thought this Juliana chick from the first fight had the best power (she beat Shayna Basler) but blue chick has her beat.  Those punches looked sick - and she knows how to move, too.  I thought she was a wrestler, too, but I can't remember.  I do recall being surprised when Tate and her went over the strategy and it was be first, stay close and stay off the cage.  I though it would be more 'take her gangly ass down and pound her out'.  I mean, that's a much safer way of engaging a striker of that caliber.  Man what a clinch game!  Thing is, tall peeps tend to have an advantage on the ground, too.  Maybe greeny's got some sort of sub game, I dunno.  There were definitely points in that fight where both girls should have taken the other down to get out of huge trouble.  I'm really glad they didn't.  Epic.



 Yeah, it was a crazy good fight. I get the feeling that even if they went to the ground, they would still have had an exciting fight. Those two don't look like they would allow down and even think of going all lay-n-pray. If they have any submission skills, I bet we would be seeing constant submission attempts by both. 



> I think Cain's got JDS, too.  He got surprised in the first fight and it won't happen again.  I mean, there's always the chance that that one bomb lands but I think Cain's better overall.  I think JDS will be better prepared this time, too, but I don't think it'll be enough.



 Yeah, I think JDS will be better than before, but not good enough. Cain isn't human. That guy is a machine with a never ending gas tank. He also has amazing striking skills and ridiculous wrestling. JDS has awesome boxing. He is probably the best boxer in the UFC. Unfortunately for him, this is going to be an MMA fight, not a boxing fight. 


> So you get your comp back?  I see quotes.



No, not yet. When I wrote that post, I was using my girlfriend's Mac. I usually don't like using her computer, and she is also usually using it to do school work and stuff. 

Right now I'm on my phone again. I can do quotes, but it is a pain. I got the part I need to connect the hard drive and extract the files I need before I drop it off at best buy to get the motherboard replaced. I'm having my cousin extract the info tonight, and I'll drop it off by tomorrow. Hopefully I'm a week I'll have my computer back.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn yo, phone quoting has got to be way too much work.  

I can't wait to see that blue chick fight again, man.  I also hope some other gal gets knocked out so greenie can come back in.  She's too good to be done.  Finale fighter for sure.  

Yeah, Cain is on another level with a lot of stuff.  He's got 135lb level cardio at HW.  It's insane.  JDS is probably gonna lose again.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 18, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Damn yo, phone quoting has got to be way too much work.



Yup, it is. I finally got that stupid part to connect the hard drive to a USB and extract the files I need. I went over to my cousin's house, who said he could do it. Unfortunately it appears that the jerks at Apple put in some new screws to screw with people. He didn't have the right screw driver to open up the Macbook, so now I have to wait until Monday, so I can go to school and ge a friend there to do it for me. He supposedly has it. If not, I'm going to have to order the damn thing online. It's cheap. I've found it between $3 and $8, but it's just a pin in the ass that I have to wait for the damn thing.



> I can't wait to see that blue chick fight again, man.  I also hope some other gal gets knocked out so greenie can come back in.  She's too good to be done.  Finale fighter for sure.



Yeah, that girl in blue is good. She'll probably end up with a UFC contract at the end even if she doesn't win the whole thing.

The green in green will probably be the first person they turn to if anyone is injured and can't continue. I wouldn't be surprised if she got a contract as well. 



> Yeah, Cain is on another level with a lot of stuff.  He's got 135lb level cardio at HW.  It's insane.  JDS is probably gonna lose again.



Yeah, Cain is just better at more things. JDS always has the chance to knock Cain out if he gets a good hit, but I think Cain can also knock JDS out. I mean, JDS got lucky that punch in the first round of their last fight wasn't to the temple. JDS wasn't able to recover from that punch fully. If Cain had landed another punch like that, JDS would have been out. You have to give credit to JDS, though. The guy took a monstrous punch and was able to keep moving enough to avoid another powerful punch. 

By the way, did you hear the Bispin wants to fight Nick Diaz?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 18, 2013)

Apple kinda sux that way.  It shouldn't be that hard to get your hard drive transferred.  No backups?  Like, no disk, external hd or cloud backup?  May be time to look into it, bro.  Er ... not that I have yet, heh.

Blue chick is gonna get a contract.  Maybe.  They have such a huge roster now maybe not, yanno?  Unless she wins the thing, of course - which she totes could.  That said, the chick divisions are thin so maybe there's more room.  I bet they pay 'em a lot less, too, heh.  

Greeny is gonna get a fight on the finale if she doesn't pop back in as a replacement and win - which she totes could.  She may have fought the only girl on the show that could beat her and she almost won.  Hell, I'd love to see them as the finalists.  That'd be awesome.  I can see her getting a contract, too.  She's pretty, likable and damned, damned good at kicking serious ass.  No girly punches, no panic mode movement - she's as legit as legit gets.

And yep, Cain is just better overall - and that's not taking anything away from JDS.  JDS is awesome it's just that Cain is an anomaly like Jones is.  Something strange and dangerous.  Still, JDS has already proven he's got the powah to take Cain out quickly.  Thing is, Cain knows that better than anyone.  Should be a good fight.  If there was ever a chance at a technical, fast paced 5 round HW war this is the fight that could deliver.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like JDS was right, Cain hits like a girl. Unfortunately for Junior, it's a girl that hits like a really big guy.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep.  I was gonna go see the fights but was too tired.  Oh well.  That fight went a while, didn't it?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, it went to the 5th round, but it could have, and should have, been stopped in the third. It looked like Cain had knocked out JDS, but after hitting the ground, JDS wrote back up. Instead, Cain got the TKO I'm the 5th round. There isn't going to be another between those two for a long while. JDS looked worse than last time. Cain proved he was far better than JDS.

Too bad you didn't see the fights. Melendez and Sanchez or on an epic fight. It was fight off the night, and it is fight off the year. It was just an all out war. Too bad it was only three rounds. 

The entire card was awesome, with the exception of Cormier vs Nelson. It was knockouts everywhere! Best card so far.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 21, 2013)

Dammit!  I should have went.  Plans got screwed up and I didn't care cuz I was exhausted.  Oh well.  So who do you think Cain will face next?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 21, 2013)

Dana said he will be fighting Werdum. It should be an interesting fight. Werdum has great bjj, and I'm sure he would like to get the fight to the ground, but I don't think he will be going to the ground in his terms. Once on the ground, Werdum isn't going to like it much either. Also, while Werdum's striking has improved, he isn't going to be able to match Cain's striking skill and constant output. Then there is the never-empty-gas-tank that Cain had. Werdum is going to be in for a long night. 

Dana was asked about Cormier vs Gustofson at 205. He liked that idea, so that may be a possibility. While the Cormier vs Nelson fight wasn't very exciting, Cormier finally started to look decent. He didn't show me anything that says he can take out Jon Jones, but he looked better than he has in a long time.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 21, 2013)

Cain is gonna kill Werdum.  There's nobody better?  And Cormier vs Gustofson?  Umm ... yeah.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Cain is gonna kill Werdum.  There's nobody better?



Yes, and Cain just brutalized him for the second time.







> And Cormier vs Gustofson?  Umm ... yeah.



Yeah, I don't know about that fight either. Cormier may have great wrestling, but he hasn't really shown anything that makes me think he can take on either Jones of Gustafsson. Gustafsson showed he has some crazy skills in that fight with Jones. Cormier still looks too slow. He lost some weight for the Nelson fight, but he seemed to gas out pretty quick.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, I really don't get that fight.  Cormier may have been somebody in Strikeforce but so what?  He sure hasn't looked good in the UFC.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

I guess they want him to have a high profile fight to go along with the hype. Maybe they should have put Cormier and Texiera together. It can be promoted as the great hype fight between two of the most hyped up fighters.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 22, 2013)

That would probably be a better match, though.  'Course it may end up like last night's football game - ugly, boring, slow and mostly devoid of talent.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> That would probably be a better match, though.



 Maybe. I think Texiera would tuneup Cormier. While Texiera has been hyped a lot also, he at least has looked fairly good I'm his fights... against no-name cans. 







> 'Course it may end up like last night's football game - ugly, boring, slow and mostly devoid of talent.



It's a football game. How else is it supposed to end?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> That would probably be a better match, though.



 Maybe. I think Texiera would tuneup Cormier. While Texiera has been hyped a lot also, he at least has looked fairly good I'm his fights... against no-name cans. 







> 'Course it may end up like last night's football game - ugly, boring, slow and mostly devoid of talent.



It's a football game. How else is it supposed to end?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 22, 2013)

True, Tex would probably win.  Still, I can't help but get totally unexcited at the prospect.  Then again, any time someone mentions a Cormier fight I feel, well, totally underwhelmed.  He's not, uhh, good.

Football is usually fun.  This was a game of suck.  Two terrible teams being terrible for a terribly long time.  It was baaaaaad.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> True, Tex would probably win.  Still, I can't help but get totally unexcited at the prospect.  Then again, any time someone mentions a Cormier fight I feel, well, totally underwhelmed.  He's not, uhh, good.



 Yeah, every time I think about Cormier and Texiera, I want to take a nap. 







> Football is usually fun.  This was a game of suck.  Two terrible teams being terrible for a terribly long time.  It was baaaaaad.



That's why there is beer.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 23, 2013)

Beer wouldn't have helped that game.  Giants/Vikings, brah.  Nuff said.  Worse than most Cormier fights.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 23, 2013)

Well it's your fault for being dumb enough to watch a football game.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 24, 2013)

Man, they're usually good.  This one just wasn't.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 24, 2013)

Fortunately UFC Fight Night 30 is this Saturday. Machida is fighting at 185. It should be interesting. The guy is fast at 205. I want to see if he is faster at 185. The question is will he be able to be as strong? I think he'll do pretty well at 185. There is a chance that the fight can be exciting... or really boring if he fights as fearfully as he has been doing the last couple of times. The rest of the card doesn't seem very interesting, but you never know. 

Machida fighting at 185 brings up a few interesting questions. What happens if Silva regains his belt? Would Machida actually be willing to fight Silva? Would Silva want to fight Machida? It would be a great fight if it actually happened. 

And with Machida now fighting at 185, you have to wonder if Machida even believes that Silva _can_ regain his belt from Weidman? I'm not too sure Silva can. I mean, he is a hell of a fighter, but he is almost 40 years old. He has started to slow down. It happens with the best of them. Roy Jones Jr. slowed down at about the same age. it wasn't like Roy became a snail, but he slowed enough to be far less effective and get caught. Maybe Machida doesn't think Silva can beat Weidman. Weidman, stylistically at least, is a pretty bad match up for Silva. He has great wrestling, hits hard, has pretty good striking, and has enough self control not to fall for Silva's trolling and baiting during the fight.

Machida may be a worse match up for Weidman. Machida seems to have a really good game plan for wrestlers. That would be an interesting fight. Also, recently Dana said he would give Nick Diaz a fight with Bispin at 185. If Diaz starts fighting at 185, there is a chance that he may get to fight either Machida or Silva. That would be a glorious beat-down. Diaz would come out sounding more brain damaged than he usually does. 185 is getting interesting.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 24, 2013)

Sure sounds like it is.  I don't know about Silva anymore either - like you say, he's on the downswing.  Just nature - nothing against him.  That said, I don't think that had anything to do with Machida's thinking.  I don't think he thought about Silva at all.  It's not like he's right in line for a shot anyway so he's got time.  If Silva wins it again Machida will just fight whoever until Silva retires or loses.  His hopes at 205 are just as bad as they are at 185 with Silva on top.  Jones made him look like a fool so he isn't gonna get another shot any time soon.

I'd _love _to see Diaz get beaten down by Machida.  dood would have nothing to offer against him.  He thinks he's good slipping shots and the like but he's never seen anyone like Machida.  It'd be awesome.  The thing is if this Bisping/Diaz fight happens it'll kinda suck.  Like, who do you want to lose more?  Maybe a double KO ...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 24, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Sure sounds like it is.  I don't know about Silva anymore either - like you say, he's on the downswing.  Just nature - nothing against him.  That said, I don't think that had anything to do with Machida's thinking.  I don't think he thought about Silva at all.  It's not like he's right in line for a shot anyway so he's got time.  If Silva wins it again Machida will just fight whoever until Silva retires or loses.  His hopes at 205 are just as bad as they are at 185 with Silva on top.  Jones made him look like a fool so he isn't gonna get another shot any time soon.



Yeah, Silva's body is aging. He is still a great fighter that can take on a lot of top fighters, but he has lost a step. He isn't as fast, as active, or as aggressive as he was when he first got into the UFC. 
I saw one of the interviews they did in Brazil with Silva and Weidman. Silva was asked, for like the billionth time, what went wrong and if he was going to change anything. According to Silva, the only thing he did wrong was make a "technical" mistake which he had apparently been making for several fights. Silva said that Weidman had obviously taken the time and studied fight tapes and saw the mistake and capitalized on it. Silva said he corrected that mistake, but he is keeping everything else the same. I don't see that working for Silva. If it had been only one mistake he needed to fix, Weidman wouldn't have beaten him that first round or knocked him out the second round. 



> I'd _love _to see Diaz get beaten down by Machida.  dood would have nothing to offer against him.  He thinks he's good slipping shots and the like but he's never seen anyone like Machida.  It'd be awesome.



 It would be an awesome fight. Machida is ridiculously elusive. Seeing as Diaz can only walk in a straight line while throwing punches. Machida may decide to be a bit more aggressive against a fighter like Diaz that has no fight plan besides "throw punches in bunches at 50% power, then when he is against the fence throw punches at 100% power." Diaz may think he is good at slipping shots, but the only thing he is going to slip is into unconsciousness. 



> The thing is if this Bisping/Diaz fight happens it'll kinda suck.  Like, *who do you want to lose more*?  Maybe a double KO ...



Diaz... always Diaz.
In any case, the pre-fight smack talk would be amazing. It wasn't very good when Bispin fought Sonnen, but that's probably because Sonnen like Bisping. Diaz doesn't like anyone. I'm sure he'd say something to get Bisping going. It would also be an interesting fight. Diaz with is 'walk face first into punches,' and Bisping, who has decent kickboxing. Bisping would also be throwing more kicks and a variety of strikes and take-downs against Diaz.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 25, 2013)

The only problem with Diaz/Bisping is that Bisping has no power.  He's ... weak.  His technique also isn't very good.  Honestly, I think the game has passed him by.  He was good when guys weren't as skilled as they are.  I'm not saying Diaz would beat him but, well, it's certainly possible.  

Machida, though?  He'd kill Diaz.  It would be _awesome_.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 25, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> The only problem with Diaz/Bisping is that Bisping has no power.  He's ... weak.  His technique also isn't very good.  Honestly, I think the game has passed him by.  He was good when guys weren't as skilled as they are.  I'm not saying Diaz would beat him but, well, it's certainly possible.



While Bisping may not have a lot of power, he does posses a more versatile skill set. Also, Bisping isn't known for backing up and evading. He would probably throw strikes and outwrestle Diaz. Sure, there is a chance Diaz could win, but that just means that we get to see Bisping beat up, which is always fun. Either way, we get to see one of them lose. 


> Machida, though?  He'd kill Diaz.  It would be _awesome_.



I'd give it one round only. Machida would catch Diaz with some ridiculous counter like he did he did with Badder.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 25, 2013)

True, one of those TARDIS would lose but it may end up being boring as hell.  Two guys who can't hit all mad at each other and throwing punches an infant could laugh off.  Not interesting.  Maybe in the middle of round 2 they send Hendo in to give 'em both a big right.  That'd make it better.

Yeah, Machida would dominate Diaz.  Nick can't hurt him, can't take him down and would be incredibly frustrated by his jukiness really, really quickly.  He'd do something dumb and get caught with something spectacular.  Hmm ... Dana should make this happen.  The question is whether or not Machida's camp would even bother.  I think they'd see Nick (correctly) as beneath him.  Of course, if they got some PPV backend ...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 25, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> True, one of those TARDIS would lose but it may end up being boring as hell.  Two guys who can't hit all mad at each other and throwing punches an infant could laugh off.  Not interesting.  Maybe in the middle of round 2 they send Hendo in to give 'em both a big right.  That'd make it better.



Well it definitely wouldn't be the headlining fight. 


> Yeah, Machida would dominate Diaz.  Nick can't hurt him, can't take him down and would be incredibly frustrated by his jukiness really, really quickly.  He'd do something dumb and get caught with something spectacular.  Hmm ... Dana should make this happen.  The question is whether or not Machida's camp would even bother.  I think they'd see Nick (correctly) as beneath him.  Of course, if they got some PPV backend ...



I can see Diaz getting frustrated not being able to hit Machida and throwing his arms out wide while screaming "Come on, don't be..." and Machida, being one of the best and fastest strikers, lighting him up and knocking him out. And yeah, it would be a fight that Machida would have to take, but I think it would be a good headline fight. It would have some crazy PPV buys. Diaz is one of those guys that people just love to watch get beat. His fight with GSP made good money. I don't know why more guys aren't wanting to fight Diaz for the money. It's not as if they can't beat him. And they would make some crazy money in those fights. People just like to watch Diaz get beat down.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 25, 2013)

Yup, there's some real money to be made in beating down a Diaz brother - especially Nick.  I'd really like to see that fight.  Machida isn't the kind of guy that you can goad into a mistake.  He couldn't care less and, well, he doesn't speak English.    Remember Rashad's famous 'you hit like a bitch' right before he got KTFO'd?  A Diaz fight would probably end the same way.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh yeah, the Diaz fight would probably end a bit more violently. Evans was up against the fence and he was obviously knocked out. Diaz likes to take the middle of the ring, and Machida would probably crane kick Nick's teeth out right before jumping on him and getting a few shots before the ref pulled him off.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 28, 2013)

Yupyup.  It would be awesome.  Didn't get to see the fights over the weekend.  Was watching Ohio State beat down Pedophile State and saw the ticker stating Machida won via headkick.  Wish I coulda seen it.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 28, 2013)

I didn't see the fights either. I looked up the Machida/Munoz fight. You can find it pretty easily on the interwebz. It's actually pretty short, and Machida looked a bit more aggressive than he has in a long time. He kept on throwing kicks to Munoz's body. He did it a few times until Munoz got accustomed to blocking body kicks then threw the head kick and it was over. 

Machida looks pretty good at 185. He is fast, but he has always been fast. It's a little hard to tell if he is any faster, but he looked good. I didn't see any of the other fights. I read they were pretty lackluster. 

Next up is GSP vs Hendricks. It should be interesting. Hendricks has the wrestling, but I don't think he has the cardio to take on GSP. Hendricks is going to need to land that big punch early on, or GSP is going to drag Hendricks into the deep end. If Hendrick's cardio looks anything like his fight wight with Koscheck, GSP may wear him out enough to actually be able to finish the fight with some GnP.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 28, 2013)

I heard Melvin Guillard got jobbed.  They called the fight a NC due to a cut caused by an illegal knee but peeps are saying Pearson wasn't down when he took it.  I would have liked to see it - I'm a big Guillard fan (despite his submission weakness).

GSP has outwrestled wrestlers before.  I wonder if he'll try to keep it standing or not.  I'd guess not.  Hendricks has some power and GSP doesn't fight to his opponent's strength.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 28, 2013)

I didn't see the Guillard/Pearson fight. Maybe I'll look it up later. Guillard is  pretty fun fighter to watch. I'm not much of a Pearson fan. His time on TUF was pretty lame. 

Yeah, GSP tends to fight to his opponent's weaknesses. It may be a bit tough with Hendricks since Hendricks has good wrestling and hits hard. Hendricks may actually pull off the upset. You never know. Still, I think GSP is going to mix in some striking and wrestling at a high pace and wear Hendrix out. Then again, it's possible that GSP does stand and strike with Hendrix. He did it with Koscheck, and Koscheck fought Hendricks and they just stood op and threw punches. I honestly think that Kos won that fight against Hendrix. GSP has much better striking than both Koscheck and Hendricks. He is a much more technical striker. He combines his striking and wrestling better than anyone else, save maybe Cain.GSP is also really cautious, and he tries to stay out of striking exchanges. Hendricks has his work cut out for him. If he hasn't improved his cardio, he is going to be in for a rough fight.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, Guillard is pretty awesome to watch ... usually.  Pearson, notsomuch.  He looked like a real beast coming out of the show but hasn't really shown a lot since.

I can see GSP fighting either way, really.  I'm leaning more toward him probably trying to take Hendricks down to avoid the big punch but maybe not.  I mean, dood's wrestling is legit.  He's got at least a puncher's chance, though, if he can stay on his feet and get it done early.  A long fight is a loss for Hendricks.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 28, 2013)

Just saw the Gillard/Pearson fight. It looks like the first knee was legal, but the second knee was illegal as Pearson was on his way down and out his hand down to support himself. It looks to me like the ref was jumping in from the first knee. 




http://www.fightvideomma.com/2013/10/melvin-guillard-vs-ross-pearson-fight.html?m=1


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmm ... they both looked illegal to me.  Looks like his knee was down when he ate the first one.  Melvin's lucky he didn't get DQ'd.  Odd they called it NC when he obviously hit Pearson while he was down.  Oh well, the rematch has already been announced.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 28, 2013)

The first knee looks illegal, but if you look closely, Pearson' s knee was up. His sin is really close to the ground, but it is up. I'm guessing the ref jumped in and then realized that he had gone in too early and instead went with the NC. Pearson looked like he could still go on, though. They could have kept in fighting if it wasn't for that cut. I bet Dos Sanyos wishes that fight doctor has been there when he fought Cain.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, Pearson looked ok except for the massive hole in his head.  Too bad he couldn't continue.  Oh well, rematch is a go so we'll get to see 'em again.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yup. If Guillard shows up to the rematch and fights the way he was fighting in this fight, he should take it. He looked like he was getting into a good flow with his strikes and foot work.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 29, 2013)

Guillard's only real bane is submissions - not something Pearson would likely try to work toward.  Melvin's got huge, huge power and could pretty easily KO a lot of guys at 170.  Standing and trading with him is usually a huge mistake and it looks like one Pearson was all too willing to make.  Should be a good time.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, Pearson came out in some article saying that he wanted to be like Anderson Silva, not like Melendez and Sanchez. It didn't look like he was doing a very good job being Silva. He got in trouble with the striking, and fortunately for him, Guillard threw the illegal knee and the ref stopped the fight. Pearson should have tried taking the fight to the ground until he got his senses back. 

One of the advantages that guys that have good wrestling or BJJ have is that they can go to the ground if they get hurt on the feet. I don't know if Person has any usable wrestling or BJJ, but if he doesn't, he should get some. He could have tried to take Guilllard down instead of eating those knees.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 30, 2013)

Yup.  Anyone that stands and bangs with Guillard is someone who doesn't know anything.  That dood has sick power and he knows how to put it right on your dome.  If you've got a chin you can try but you better also have some wrestling.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 30, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing Guillard go up against Melendez. Melendez has some pretty good wrestling, but he was dumb enough to stand-and-bang with Sanchez, and he was knocked out momentarily by Sanchez. Fortunately he was able to gain consciousness when he hit the ground, and Sanchez didn't continue with the striking, but instead tried to submit Melendez. I think if Melendez stood and traded shots with Guillard, Melendez would get dropped. Then again, Melendez has good wrestling, and would probably take Guillard down. No, actually, he trains with the Cesar Gracie camp. He would have to have a fight plan that involved taking Guillard down. No one in the Gracie camp is smart enough to have a fight plan for a fight.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, he'll just walk into Guillard's punches to show what a tough man and great fighter he is.  That would actually be pretty awesome to watch.


----------

